# Oberlin reservoir



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this site and was hoping to find someone who has fished for crappie at oberlin reservior. I've met guys while steelhead fishing in the rocky river that say this can be a hot spot in the spring for crappie and taking 50+ fish isn't unusal. I've fished there over the years about a dozen times and have caught some crappie but just a handful each time(6-12). So I'm hoping that someone on here can give me some tips on when/where the best time is to go there. It seems to be a under fished lake, not many people know about it or fish there except the locals. Also what else can be found there besides crappie? Thanks


----------

